# A healthy Man's Breakfast!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes I will happily share my healthy hubby's breakfast...my recipe, your treat!

Healthy Man's Breakfast

1/2 can drained black beans
Chopped or minced garlic, (generous amount)
Chopped Fresh Cilantro (a tablespoon or so)
Salt and Pepper to taste
Shredded Sharp Cheddar cheese, just a sprinkle
1 or 2 large or jumbo eggs (how hungry is he?)
1/4 cup green chili
Choose one; A warm piece of cornbread, a warm tortilla or warm piece of leftover homemade bread etc...

Warm up the beans, add the garlic, cilantro, salt and pepper, warm up the chili...... in another pan fry up the eggs, over easy. Yes you can microwave the beans and the chili while you fry the eggs. Warm up the side item choice from above, Serve the beans mixture on a plate, top with shredded cheddar cheese with two perfect over easy eggs, with the green chili and warm item on the side (he will want to "sop up the juice.") He pours the chili over the eggs/beans and digs in.... Serve this with a glass of OJ and you have just given your hubby a great healthy breakfast!

DID YOU KNOW THAT BLACK BEANS ARE BEING TOUTED AS SIMPLY AMAZING FOR YOU MEN>? Google to find out the many health benefits! My hubby, bless his heart, wants this every single morning. Now he gets whatever he wants, omelets just anything....but he insists that he loves this and that being it is so good for him.......he seldom wants a change? This morning he got an asparagus omelet with baby shrimp, green onions, seasonings with swiss cheese, homemade hashbrowns on the side..... That was very unusual for him but everyone needs variety....!


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

That looks really good! Can't wait to try it.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Marilyn asked me to bump this up for her...

Here you go and yes, my healthy young to me hubby is going strong and eats this nearly every day! Someone actually asked him if his oldest daughter who is 26 was his wife? That has not happened in a long time but used to when he was younger..sure made him feel good though.  Yep, our men love compliments. 

So eat up guys, I can assure you, this is really good for you!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I love breakfast for dinner and that sure sounds good. thx. 

I like s chunky tomato/veggie sauce with an egg poached in it over rice or noodles. supper easy and quick.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, this sounds like an awesome dinner and super healthy as well. I also love the egg poached in soup idea!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

I love black beans and would never have thought to pair with eggs. Thank you for sharing, I'm going to try this.

ETA: Is there anything I can substitute for cilantro? I don't care for that.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

you seem to have forgotten a slice or 2 of avocado..


----------

